# let's see your firewood dog!



## mn woodcutter (Dec 18, 2014)

If you are like me you have a "helper" that likes to be out there with you when you are processing your firewood. I have a 75 lb Standard Poodle named Hank. Smartest dog I know. I bet he knows over 50 commands and he's an excellent hunter and retriever!


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Dec 18, 2014)

I have a pic of mine on my website, www.akfirewood.com under Firewood 101


----------



## mn woodcutter (Dec 18, 2014)

ValleyFirewood said:


> I have a pic of mine on my website, www.akfirewood.com under Firewood 101


Nice website and good looking lab!


----------



## nathon918 (Dec 18, 2014)

3 yr. old 75lb. Hound mix, he's pretty helpful with keeping all the splitter trash clear of the splitter and distributing it through out the yard for me to pick up later... he would do the same with the pile of splits if I let him
as you can see he likes to climb...everything, he will try to climb something before he tries to jump, he's the weirdest dog I have ever known!


----------



## Ed*L (Dec 18, 2014)

Toby is my 24/7 buddy....he's a Chow mix, we keep asking him who his daddy is, he ain't telling.

Ed


----------



## lly_duramax (Dec 18, 2014)

Here's mine! I lost my black lab this spring but we still have the corgi. The corgi is the boss, his name is Gomer Pyle...


----------



## Ambull01 (Dec 18, 2014)

nathon918 said:


> 3 yr. old 75lb. Hound mix, he's pretty helpful with keeping all the splitter trash clear of the splitter and distributing it through out the yard for me to pick up later... he would do the same with the pile of splits if I let him
> as you can see he likes to climb...everything, he will try to climb something before he tries to jump, he's the weirdest dog I have ever known!
> 
> 
> ...









This is Nemo. Don't have an outdoor shot of him because it would be nearly impossible. Less than 2 years old, can't keep still. Dude has some serious energy reserves. He likes to steal splits too. Also likes to hide chew toys between couch cushions or bury them in blankets. Smart but kind of retarded if that makes sense. Feel like strangling him on a daily basis but also love the crap out of him lol. Got his stogie chew toy in his mouth.


----------



## Axfarmer (Dec 18, 2014)

This is LEXI. I split and stack and she chews on scraps!


----------



## nathon918 (Dec 18, 2014)

Ambull01 said:


> Smart but kind of retarded if that makes sense



ohh yeah, mines the same way, he doesn't know many "commands" as I don't care about those, just the important ones "lets go", and "sit", but he is damn smart


----------



## nathon918 (Dec 18, 2014)

Axfarmer said:


> This is LEXI. I split and stack and she chews on scraps!View attachment 387686


nice powerking, that have dual trans or just the single?


----------



## Ambull01 (Dec 18, 2014)

nathon918 said:


> ohh yeah, mines the same way, he doesn't know many "commands" as I don't care about those, just the important ones "lets go", and "sit", but he is damn smart



Say the word "walk" and he goes ape ****. Every American should own one like him, would be less obesity. If you don't take him for a walk everyday he will destroy your yard/house. Run 6 miles with him every other day. I'll come home and want to sit down to relax, he wants to go in the back yard and run laps with a split in his mouth. I need to find a way to make him my scrounge skidder.


----------



## nathon918 (Dec 18, 2014)

Ambull01 said:


> Say the word "walk" and he goes ape ****. Every American should own one like him, would be less obesity. If you don't take him for a walk everyday he will destroy your yard/house. Run 6 miles with him every other day. I'll come home and want to sit down to relax, he wants to go in the back yard and run laps with a split in his mouth. I need to find a way to make him my scrounge skidder.


yup "ride" or "truck" and he's out the door, but then there's trying to get him to jump in instead of trying to climb 
he will literally play catch with himself, throws the ball with his mouth and runs and catches it... if anyone trys to play with him, he just gets the ball and will just throw it himself, and wont let anyone have it back, he usually tires himself out pretty good...


----------



## flashhole (Dec 18, 2014)

This is Nilla, my firewood buddy. Never complains, always ready to go, if only I could train her to get me a beer.


----------



## dancan (Dec 18, 2014)

Molly , my Shi-tzu .


----------



## Axfarmer (Dec 18, 2014)

nathon918 said:


> nice powerking, that have dual trans or just the single?


Nathon, my power king is a 14/24 with a single trans. I only use it to pull the splitter. I have a 2012 kubota l3200 to murder my yard!


----------



## Ambull01 (Dec 18, 2014)

dancan said:


> Molly , my Shi-tzu .



lol. Man, should have known you would have a dog like that. You're breaking all the rules. Scrounging in your UTV and owning a cute little dog.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Dec 18, 2014)

Lady never ceases to guard the firewood:




A flat-coated retriever, she says she has never seen a male golden retriever that she doesn't like. When she sees one, she takes on this stance:


----------



## AIM (Dec 18, 2014)

Here's my clan out hunting. Yep the little one goes too. She just follows Dad around while the other two actually hunt though. Every wood cuttin trip all three are there....


----------



## AIM (Dec 18, 2014)

Here is Colt showin his best "Can we go huntin Dad?" look. Rifle is in the background.


----------



## Red97 (Dec 18, 2014)

This Is Dozer, 1.5 years old. 70 lb knee high bouncy ball Als the first dog I have ever owned

On his perch




Scanning for something to chase




Oh, and Merry Christmas


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 18, 2014)

Thats why dogs bite people


----------



## Red97 (Dec 18, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> Thats why dogs bite people


 
Care to elaborate?


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 18, 2014)

Dressing them up in a Santa hat[emoji1]


----------



## Red97 (Dec 18, 2014)

He crashed into the couch, hat fell onto his head. Continued to lay their with the hat on his head. I called him over to the tree adjusted the hat, had him sit and placed a treat on his nose. No forced hat placement here. I will admit he is a strange dog. He will do anything for a treat.


----------



## Odog (Dec 18, 2014)

Here's Atticus. He was a 122 lb black lab, but he's 13 now and dieting so he's about 100 lbs. he's always with me


----------



## WoodTick007 (Dec 18, 2014)

My dog Worthless.


----------



## theswampthing (Dec 18, 2014)

One of the knuckleheads out dove hunting with me.


----------



## sawfun (Dec 19, 2014)

Inky the crazy dog.


----------



## WoodTick007 (Dec 19, 2014)

WoodTick007 said:


> My dog Worthless.


----------



## hmaredemei (Dec 19, 2014)

he's pretty helpful with keeping all the splitter trash clear of the splitter and distributing it through out the yard for me to pick up later


----------



## timbrjackrussel (Dec 19, 2014)

Looking for a mouse


----------



## Duramax hd (Dec 19, 2014)

Cool thread. Heres my partner in crime. 105lb 1.5yr old american bulldog named Deemax(named after my duramax truck). As many of the cool pups in this thread, he knows his job of keeping the splitter trash away from under my feet as I split, and does it real well. He also runs up the mountain of splits and takes the ones on throwing up on top, and makes his own piles around the yard and thinks its the best game he every dreamed up. Most outside pictures of him are or him moving or running as I can't keep him still long enough. I agree with ambull, dogs like ours would keep american fit and skinny. He goes to the gym with me 5 days a week, guards the truck while I lift, and then does sprints with me back behind the gym until I cant run anymore, but he's usually just getting warmed up. My first dog, love him to death...love the breed so much so I am picking up a female american bulldog this evening thats coming up from florida that is going to be my GF's dog. 900sq ft house and 2 "horse's" living in it should be interesting. Im sure my dog cant wait to teach her how to make her own wood piles too.


----------



## benp (Dec 19, 2014)

My buddy Clint. Blue Heeler/Coonhound mix. 






Holy hell on vermin. 















His favorite spot





He's a good dog.


----------



## troylee (Dec 19, 2014)

This is Hunter and he isn't a fan of yard rats. Here he is in his "squirrel blind"


----------



## Snigg (Dec 19, 2014)

The Tank and Riley. They're both good at chewing on splits, if only they could learn how to stack.....


----------



## mn woodcutter (Dec 19, 2014)

Snigg said:


> The Tank and Riley. They're both good at chewing on splits, if only they could learn how to stack.....


I have a special place in my heart for Boxers. We had a solid white one named Claire for the first 9 yrs of our marriage. Great dog!


----------



## brenndatomu (Dec 19, 2014)

Red97 said:


> This Is Dozer, 1.5 years old. 70 lb knee high bouncy ball Als the first dog I have ever owned
> 
> On his perch
> 
> ...


Nice pics, dozers quite the poser! 
I like your firewood shed and how you used the pallets there...


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 19, 2014)

Maddie





Magnum


----------



## CRThomas (Dec 19, 2014)

Ambull01 said:


> This is Nemo. Don't have an outdoor shot of him because it would be nearly impossible. Less than 2 years old, can't keep still. Dude has some serious energy reserves. He likes to steal splits too. Also likes to hide chew toys between couch cushions or bury them in blankets. Smart but kind of retarded if that makes sense. Feel like strangling him on a daily basis but also love the crap out of him lol. Got his stogie chew toy in his mouth.


 You should be shot letting that dog smoke Havanas


----------



## Ambull01 (Dec 19, 2014)

Duramax hd said:


> Cool thread. Heres my partner in crime. 105lb 1.5yr old american bulldog named Deemax(named after my duramax truck). As many of the cool pups in this thread, he knows his job of keeping the splitter trash away from under my feet as I split, and does it real well. He also runs up the mountain of splits and takes the ones on throwing up on top, and makes his own piles around the yard and thinks its the best game he every dreamed up. Most outside pictures of him are or him moving or running as I can't keep him still long enough. I agree with ambull, dogs like ours would keep american fit and skinny. He goes to the gym with me 5 days a week, guards the truck while I lift, and then does sprints with me back behind the gym until I cant run anymore, but he's usually just getting warmed up. My first dog, love him to death...love the breed so much so I am picking up a female american bulldog this evening thats coming up from florida that is going to be my GF's dog. 900sq ft house and 2 "horse's" living in it should be interesting. Im sure my dog cant wait to teach her how to make her own wood piles too.
> View attachment 387862
> View attachment 387861
> View attachment 387864
> ...



Good looking AB. Who's he from? I had two ABs. One from Alan Scott and another from a guy in TX. Awesome dogs. They're the inspiration for my AS name and my email. They do have a bit of an issue with flatulence but usually love kids so that makes up for it. They're also usually goofy as hell, especially the males. Who's the female from?


----------



## CRThomas (Dec 19, 2014)

This is supose to be my helper


----------



## Ambull01 (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm jealous. Your dogs actually catch critters. Ole Nemo has been trying his bestest to get a squirrel. Man he's gotten sooo close. They keep climbing up trees to safety. His routine never fails. Open the back door and he'll sneak out. I usually have to kick his tail out of the way so I can close the door. He'll sit on the stairs and look for movement. Squirrel! Then comes stalking mode. Looks just like a lion on the plains of Africa right in my back yard. Too bad I don't have more lions, hate all these damn squirrels. 



CRThomas said:


> You should be shot letting that dog smoke Havanas



lol. Hey, they may be legal soon.


----------



## Kracken (Dec 19, 2014)

This is my cutting/splitting partner Gibbs !! He's a master wood chewer and trouble causer. It's amazing how cute they start


----------



## Ambull01 (Dec 19, 2014)

Kracken said:


> This is my cutting/splitting partner Gibbs !! He's a master wood chewer and trouble causer. It's amazing how cute they startView attachment 387965
> View attachment 387966
> View attachment 387967
> View attachment 387968
> View attachment 387969



That's a big boy. Bullmastiff?


----------



## Kracken (Dec 19, 2014)

Ambull01 said:


> That's a big boy. Bullmastiff?


English almost 2 now.


----------



## Duramax hd (Dec 19, 2014)

Ambull01 said:


> Good looking AB. Who's he from? I had two ABs. One from Alan Scott and another from a guy in TX. Awesome dogs. They're the inspiration for my AS name and my email. They do have a bit of an issue with flatulence but usually love kids so that makes up for it. They're also usually goofy as hell, especially the males. Who's the female from?


 I figured thats where the AS name came from haha. The breed is pretty goofy as hell like you said. At least my guy is for that matter. He has a crazy on/off switch which is what drew me to the breed in the first place. He is extremely obedient and loves to "work" for me, and is protective almost to a fault, but can be so goofy that it makes you wonder if its the the same dog sometimes. He is out of a White mountain Kennels breeding with the Stud dog being Axle "drunken grease monkey" which is one of my favorite looking AB's of all time. The new female we are picking up is a Joshua Kennels dog out of florida. Jabez and Sharon of rose are her parents. Im sure if you know AB's you've heard of Joshua Kennels and his "ol' southern white' line of dogs. Looking forward to having 2 dogs in the house with working peds. Maybe a little overkill for house dogs, but the intention is to attempt tittling the dogs, and maybe even trying to get them on a few hunts. Love your dog btw. Looks real good.


----------



## Duramax hd (Dec 19, 2014)

Ambull01 said:


> Good looking AB. Who's he from? I had two ABs. One from Alan Scott and another from a guy in TX. Awesome dogs. They're the inspiration for my AS name and my email. They do have a bit of an issue with flatulence but usually love kids so that makes up for it. They're also usually goofy as hell, especially the males. Who's the female from?


Do you have any pics of your ab's from the past? Love to see em


----------



## troylee (Dec 19, 2014)

Hunter cleared the porch on the leap out the door. If he hit the ground before the squirrel turned around, one less squirrel. After he turned one, the remaining squirrels left the trees you see across the street. He got 7 before his first birthday.


----------



## Ambull01 (Dec 19, 2014)

Duramax hd said:


> I figured thats where the AS name came from haha. The breed is pretty goofy as hell like you said. At least my guy is for that matter. He has a crazy on/off switch which is what drew me to the breed in the first place. He is extremely obedient and loves to "work" for me, and is protective almost to a fault, but can be so goofy that it makes you wonder if its the the same dog sometimes. He is out of a White mountain Kennels breeding with the Stud dog being Axle "drunken grease monkey" which is one of my favorite looking AB's of all time. The new female we are picking up is a Joshua Kennels dog out of florida. Jabez and Sharon of rose are her parents. Im sure if you know AB's you've heard of Joshua Kennels and his "ol' southern white' line of dogs. Looking forward to having 2 dogs in the house with working peds. Maybe a little overkill for house dogs, but the intention is to attempt tittling the dogs, and maybe even trying to get them on a few hunts. Love your dog btw. Looks real good.



Oh yeah, I've heard of Joshua Kennels. Visited their site several times. I wanted a dog from them but made the mistake of visiting a shelter. Couldn't say no to those pitiful eyes. So many dogs with no homes. 



Duramax hd said:


> Do you have any pics of your ab's from the past? Love to see em


 I have to get some. Gave them to my brother when I was in college. With school and working I had no time for the dogs. The girl used to beat up the boy all the time, even though my male outweighs here and is a ball of muscle.


----------



## papossefan (Dec 19, 2014)

This is my buddy Koda, he is a black lab-mix. He has been in the woods with me since he was just a pup.


----------



## benp (Dec 19, 2014)

papossefan said:


> View attachment 388076
> 
> This is my buddy Koda, he is a black lab-mix. He has / been in the woods with me since he was just a pup.



LMAO!!!!

That is awesome!!!!!

He's like typical Black Lab " Hi Dad, Did you say treat? Because I'm right here and I could of sworn you said treat."

excellent. You have a good buddy there. 

Actually everyone does that posted here.


----------



## mr.finn (Dec 20, 2014)

This is Finn on a hike at Acadia NP. 7 years old, pretty much goes everywhere with us. Also with me whenever I cut and split wood, harassing the local critters. Favorite game is finding mice hiding in the wood stacks. Just found out he ruptured his second acl on his rear leg, surgery coming.


----------



## Smulax (Dec 20, 2014)

She steals my firewood. But she will fetch a piece if I drop it.


----------



## Smulax (Dec 20, 2014)

She hunts for birds too


----------



## StephieDoll (Dec 20, 2014)

Better than dogs


----------



## Jere39 (Dec 20, 2014)

Scout and I in the woods we spend hours every day.




Scout verifying ergonomics of one of our custom Stump Lounges.


----------



## benp (Dec 20, 2014)

Ambull01 said:


> I'm jealous. Your dogs actually catch critters. Ole Nemo has been trying his bestest to get a squirrel. Man he's gotten sooo close. They keep climbing up trees to safety. His routine never fails. Open the back door and he'll sneak out. I usually have to kick his tail out of the way so I can close the door. He'll sit on the stairs and look for movement. Squirrel! Then comes stalking mode. Looks just like a lion on the plains of Africa right in my back yard. Too bad I don't have more lions, hate all these damn squirrels.



Red Squirrels are my absolute favorite baby sitters. I usually leave 2 around during the summer for this purpose. Clint and the squirrels go back and forth squawking at each other for hours on end. The Reds don't run away like the Grays do. The just go up and down the tree right outside of his climbing reach. 









StephieDoll said:


> Better than dogs



Nice weed eaters you have there.


----------



## Thornton (Dec 20, 2014)

Are these limbing goats?


----------



## troylee (Dec 20, 2014)

Thornton said:


> Are these limbing goats?
> 
> View attachment 388196


We had this calender


----------



## mn woodcutter (Dec 20, 2014)

Kracken said:


> This is my cutting/splitting partner Gibbs !! He's a master wood chewer and trouble causer. It's amazing how cute they startView attachment 387965
> View attachment 387966
> View attachment 387967
> View attachment 387968
> View attachment 387969


What does he weigh? We have some good friends with one and he is over 200 lbs! It's like having a pony in the house!


----------



## Kracken (Dec 20, 2014)

mn woodcutter said:


> What does he weigh? We have some good friends with one and he is over 200 lbs! It's like having a pony in the house!


He's abot 170lbs right now. And I was wrong as my wife kindly pointed out he's actually 19 months! Not close enough to 2 for her. And yeah kinda like a horse. My 2 year old daughter calls him Mr Gibbs


----------



## M.R. (Dec 20, 2014)

Cassie
When they're standing & the
Saw running, she stays back
A couple tree lenghts. A quick
learner.


----------



## avason (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Marshy (Dec 20, 2014)

Here's my dog Lola. She enjoys long walks on the beach, playing scrabble, fetch, licking ice cream bowls and belly rubs. She's not much into loud noises like chain saws or guns but loves to run and go into the woods .


----------



## avason (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## bubba3228 (Dec 20, 2014)

My bud Otto


----------



## brenndatomu (Dec 20, 2014)

avason said:


> [/
> QUOTE]


Took me a minute to find the dog! I was gettin ready to reply "Ahh, this thread is dog pics, not wood haulers" I seen 'im at the last second, had to change my reply,. Is his name Waldo?


----------



## mbergeon (Dec 21, 2014)

Who doesn't need a dog or two to help in the woods?


----------



## Sawdust inspector (Dec 21, 2014)

My Pointer is more of a fireplace hog than a helper. He has started whining when the tile isn't as warm as he likes.


----------



## Ambull01 (Dec 21, 2014)

Duramax hd said:


> Do you have any pics of your ab's from the past? Love to see em











Only could find decent pics of the male, Hunter. He looks a little sloppy in the first pic, just like a Johnson type. He's only around 85 lbs or so. A ball of muscle with the sweetest temperament, long as you don't look like a wild pig. Shouldn't have let him do it because from that day on he thought every large black dog was a boar. Tried to catch them and hold their ear.


----------



## cantoo (Dec 21, 2014)

My son's lab is a real pain. Chews everything she can steal. His little dog Fergie that we adopted because she likes our heater vent better. And my daughters dog Tucker. They all live in our house and run the place.


----------



## mikey517 (Dec 21, 2014)

Well, I hope she grows into a firewood helper. We just got (actually, my daughter's) a lab/pit mix rescue from a NC kill shelter. She's about 16 weeks old, and we call her Madnisss. 





Im starting her off easy with fireplace 101...




Hope my daughter don't mind!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Dec 21, 2014)

This is my dog Buddy.


----------



## Jere39 (Dec 22, 2014)

Great to see your pup Duane.



Duane(Pa) said:


> View attachment 388558
> 
> This is my dog Buddy.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Dec 22, 2014)

Jere39 said:


> Great to see your pup Duane.


Scout is looking good too!!


----------



## mn woodcutter (Dec 22, 2014)

Some great looking dogs out there! We also have a cat that is 17 yrs old!


----------



## pweber (Dec 22, 2014)

Marshy, Lola is a nice looking dog, but I'm not sure how she managed to convince you that "TSAOR" is a real word! lol


----------



## mn woodcutter (Dec 22, 2014)

pweber said:


> Marshy, Lola is a nice looking dog, but I'm not sure how she managed to convince you that "TSAOR" is a real word! lol


I didn't notice that one! Haha. Good eye!


----------



## Marshy (Dec 22, 2014)

pweber said:


> Marshy, Lola is a nice looking dog, but I'm not sure how she managed to convince you that "TSAOR" is a real word! lol


It likely could have been my word lol!


----------



## cus_deluxe (Dec 22, 2014)

This is Penny, my 3 year old lab-somethin-or-other mix. sorry for the blurry finger haha


----------



## pweber (Dec 22, 2014)

Marshy said:


> It likely could have been my word lol!


 That's ok. We'll let it slide this time in the spirit of the Christmas season.


----------



## Duramax hd (Dec 22, 2014)

Ambull01 said:


> Only could find decent pics of the male, Hunter. He looks a little sloppy in the first pic, just like a Johnson type. He's only around 85 lbs or so. A ball of muscle with the sweetest temperament, long as you don't look like a wild pig. Shouldn't have let him do it because from that day on he thought every large black dog was a boar. Tried to catch them and hold their ear.


 Wow good looking boy! Cool dog man for sure. Thats funny about the hogs, would love to get him in the woods, as I'm pretty sure he has what it takes, but I'd be worried it'd change him like you said lol. We just picked up our newest addition to the family friday night. My gf named her Bailey. shes the Joshua kennels dog.


----------



## Marshy (Dec 22, 2014)

pweber said:


> That's ok. We'll let it slide this time in the spirit of the Christmas season.


Either way, I'll be on the lookout for her tricks next game.


----------



## Ambull01 (Dec 22, 2014)

Duramax hd said:


> Wow good looking boy! Cool dog man for sure. Thats funny about the hogs, would love to get him in the woods, as I'm pretty sure he has what it takes, but I'd be worried it'd change him like you said lol. We just picked up our newest addition to the family friday night. My gf named her Bailey. shes the Joshua kennels dog.
> View attachment 388686
> View attachment 388687



Yeah I don't think I'd do it again. I know it's kind of in their DNA to be working/hog catching dogs but the "pig bomb" hasn't reached MD yet that I'm aware of. These "pit bull" type dogs already have a bad rep so I shouldn't do anything to further that misguided view. You have to be a breed ambassador with this type of dog(s). 

Good looking pup and male. Got some serious muscle to him. I think weight pulling would be the ideal canine sport for these dogs. You can do it anywhere, great exercise, no negative ramifications (unless people think you're training him to fight), etc.


----------



## BigCus (Dec 22, 2014)

2 bullies that enjoy the woodstove!


----------



## WSJchester (Dec 23, 2014)

"Looking good, dad! Keep up the good work. I'm sleepy now." -Katy


----------



## WSJchester (Dec 23, 2014)

AIM said:


> Here's my clan out hunting. Yep the little one goes too. She just follows Dad around while the other two actually hunt though. Every wood cuttin trip all three are there....
> View attachment 387797


Old recoil operated Remington?


----------



## mainewoods (Dec 23, 2014)

He will try anything to get to go out cuttin' with me.


----------



## Ambull01 (Dec 23, 2014)

mainewoods said:


> He will try anything to get to go out cuttin' with me. View attachment 388904



You sir have way too much time on your hands. First you're milking a moose now you're dressing up your dog in a sexy tummy shirt.


----------



## mainewoods (Dec 23, 2014)

Ambull, I am not milking Bullwinkle, I am hooking up his harness.


----------



## mainewoods (Dec 23, 2014)

You ever tried milking a bull moose. Not a healthy situation!


----------



## Bob95065 (Dec 23, 2014)

We have a 9 month old Great Dane my boys named Henry. He is the first dog we have had. He seemed to like the firewood I brought home last summer:










Wood dog!!!


When he isn't working with firewood he's outside getting in trouble with the boys:











I should have waited until next spring to scrape the yard. It's a mud pit this winter but the three of them love it. My wife is sick of washing the three of them.






This is where he spends most of his time when he is in the house.

He's 100 lb at 9 months. If he is like his father and grandfather he'll finish up 36" at the shoulder and 160 lb. He is a great family dog and a playmate for my boys. When he looks out the front window and barks the glass rings. No one will break into our house with him around. 

We love our dog.

Bob


----------



## Ambull01 (Dec 23, 2014)

mainewoods said:


> Ambull, I am not milking Bullwinkle, I am hooking up his harness.



Oh suuuure you are. 

Eye pro would probably be a good idea. 

This thread has me looking for another dog. Now I have CAD and DAD.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Dec 23, 2014)

I was gonna guess AIM usses a 1100, my pops has one and it looks very similar. Me I love my 870.


----------



## unclemoustache (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 23, 2014)

Sounds like my dirt bike.


----------



## SteveinUT (Dec 23, 2014)

My dog Caesar...


----------



## johnnylabguy (Dec 24, 2014)

My boxer mutt is a rescue dog we got six years ago and named Scooter. He is a big sissy in the cold, doesn't hunt a hoot, and doesn't like to get muddy. BUT he is always by my side, and is great with the kids so I'll cry like a baby when his time comes!
Here he is in a rare moment that a kid isn't draped on him, waiting for Santa:


----------



## benp (Dec 24, 2014)

johnnylabguy said:


> My boxer mutt is a rescue dog we got six years ago and named Scooter. He is a big sissy in the cold, doesn't hunt a hoot, and doesn't like to get muddy. BUT he is always by my side, and is great with the kids so I'll cry like a baby when his time comes!
> Here he is in a rare moment that a kid isn't draped on him, waiting for Santa:
> View attachment 389254



He looks like he is waiting for Santa all right.

"So.......Santa is it?.....If that IS who you really say you are. You want to come near this tree do you?.......I asked you a question fat man." lol

Your dog looks like he has a lot of character.


----------



## Marshy (Dec 24, 2014)

pweber said:


> Marshy, Lola is a nice looking dog, but I'm not sure how she managed to convince you that "TSAOR" is a real word! lol


BTW, I showed her this picture and asked her what TSAOR was and she replied "ROAST backwards, duh". Pfft, darn dog anyways.


----------



## johnnylabguy (Dec 25, 2014)

He's a good poser at the watchdog thing. Mainly just wants to lick visitors in the face! ALTHOUGH the only people he dislikes are the UPS and delivery men! Santa may be in trouble! 

Nope. Kids finally fast asleep so Santa can do his work and here's guard dog in the basement enjoying the woodfurnace by the present stash. No worries:


Btw there's an x27 and a council tool 6 lb sledge in the mess down here. I must have been a good boy this year too!


----------



## firebrick43 (Dec 26, 2014)

Mountain cur. Wonderful dogs. Great companions and goes with me a lot. If there is a possum or squirrel nearby it's dead. 

I have a firewood cat to. 16 pound Manx cat loves to chew on each batch of wood I bring in the house?


----------



## brenndatomu (Dec 26, 2014)

firebrick43 said:


> I have a firewood cat to. 16 pound Manx cat loves to chew on each batch of wood I bring in the house?


Sounds like a kindlin kat...


----------



## Kingfisher30 (Jan 2, 2015)

Goose is my firewood dog.


----------



## benp (Jan 2, 2015)

Kingfisher30 said:


> View attachment 391265
> Goose is my firewood dog.



Admit it.....You say "Talk to me Goose," don't you. 

I sure know I would be....lol


----------



## Wildwinger (Jan 2, 2015)

Here's mine…don't have any firewood shots but she's also a good hay baler


----------



## mn woodcutter (Jan 2, 2015)

Wildwinger said:


> Here's mine…don't have any firewood shots but she's also a good hay balerView attachment 391330


Looks like a border collie


Wildwinger said:


> Here's mine…don't have any firewood shots but she's also a good hay balerView attachment 391330


Looks like a border collie. They are considered over all the most intelligent breed.


----------



## brenndatomu (Jan 2, 2015)

Kingfisher30 said:


> View attachment 391265
> Goose is my firewood dog.


That dog Cuban?! Sure looks like he likes chewin on a good "stogey"


----------



## kz1000 (Jan 2, 2015)

Here's mine.


----------



## brenndatomu (Jan 2, 2015)

This was on AFV the other night. Not that this toy is particularly noisey, but if it was...the problem kinda took care of itself. Firebugs must watch this vid! Money shot is about 15-16 seconds...
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CCEQtwIwAA&url=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f7vq3AC6Ezo&ei=5yunVM6tBJW1yATP9oGgAw&usg=AFQjCNGVv0tF19085NsuJR2rq9VZ445ULA&bvm=bv.82001339,d.aWw


----------



## Wildwinger (Jan 2, 2015)

mn woodcutter said:


> Looks like a border collie
> 
> Looks like a border collie. They are considered over all the most intelligent breed.



Australian shepherd. Her face and ears make her look border collieish, but she's a total shepherd. 

Super smart and a total sweetheart, still working on a few bad habits from the previous owners (quasi-rescue situation)


----------



## TonyK (Jan 3, 2015)

Eiger and Aria keeping warm. They don't cut wood yet but they do enjoy watching it burn.


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 3, 2015)

Turbo, she's always right there helping...


----------



## Kracken (Jan 3, 2015)

Freakingstang said:


> Turbo, she's always right there helping...


Looks like Turbo is trying to avoid work in the 2nd pic!! Had to search for him for a sec.


----------



## flashhole (Jan 4, 2015)

TonyK ... do you have saddles for those things? Better still a harness, let them pull the trees out of the forest. Nice looking dogs.


----------



## TonyK (Jan 4, 2015)

flashhole said:


> TonyK ... do you have saddles for those things? Better still a harness, let them pull the trees out of the forest. Nice looking dogs.


I can't harness them yet. They are only 7 months old. We will begin saddle breaking and skidding training after their first birthday. That is if they don't eat us out of house and home first.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## farmer steve (Jan 4, 2015)

stihl sawing said:


> View attachment 391855
> View attachment 391856


i see hes' checking out the tire on the splitter in the second pic.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 4, 2015)

farmer steve said:


> i see hes' checking out the tire on the splitter in the second pic.


Nah, It's a she and she squats to pee.lol She's probably lookin for a piece of wood to chew on. I have a pic of her doing it somewhere.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jan 4, 2015)

No idea how he doesn't melt!


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## WoodTick007 (Jan 4, 2015)

Nice trailer


----------



## mn woodcutter (Jan 4, 2015)

WoodTick007 said:


> Awwwww. Poor Worthless cannot see over the fence or keep falling into holes between the rounds of wood.


Nice trailer.


----------



## SteveSS (Jan 5, 2015)

The little one is an 11 pound, 6 year old Dachshund A-hole. The big one is pushing 80 pounds, and is a APBT/ABDish kind of dog @ 2 years'ish. He's a rescue that we picked up from the street when he weighed 27 pounds of skin and bones and scared of his own shadow. Now they're both living the life of luxury, and I'll call the big one my fire wood dog only because I stacked the wood pile too close to the fence, and he's learned how to climb and jump, and run the neighborhood. Damn dog worries me to death that someone will shoot him because he's loose and he looks scary. He's a teddy bear. Worst thing that's happened so far is he runs around and eats up all the Ol' Roy from the outdoor dogs and comes home and barfs it all up on the hardwood floors. 

Petey is the big one, and Kilo is the runt. I'd be lost without these two clowns. The worst day ever is instantly erased when you walk through the door and these two bozo's greet you.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Jan 5, 2015)

SteveSS said:


> View attachment 392266
> 
> 
> The little one is an 11 pound, 6 year old Dachshund A-hole. The big one is pushing 80 pounds, and is a APBT/ABDish kind of dog @ 2 years'ish. He's a rescue that we picked up from the street when he weighed 27 pounds of skin and bones and scared of his own shadow. Now they're both living the life of luxury, and I'll call the big one my fire wood dog only because I stacked the wood pile too close to the fence, and he's learned how to climb and jump, and run the neighborhood. Damn dog worries me to death that someone will shoot him because he's loose and he looks scary. He's a teddy bear. Worst thing that's happened so far is he runs around and eats up all the Ol' Roy from the outdoor dogs and comes home and barfs it all up on the hardwood floors.
> ...


He looks like Pete doesn't he?


----------



## oldmatelot (Jan 11, 2015)

Red97 said:


> This Is Dozer, 1.5 years old. 70 lb knee high bouncy ball Als the first dog I have ever owned
> 
> On his perch
> 
> ...


----------



## Bullvi22 (Jan 11, 2015)

Here are three of the four, enjoying some hard earned wood heat.


----------



## Zale (Jan 11, 2015)

I had pugs as a kid. Insane dogs.


----------



## Bullvi22 (Jan 11, 2015)

Zale said:


> I had pugs as a kid. Insane dogs.



Yea, they are a lot of fun, they are very in your face dogs, not for everybody! Haha


----------



## brenndatomu (Jan 11, 2015)

Bullvi22 said:


> Yea, they are a lot of fun, they are very in your face dogs, not for everybody! Haha


My buddy had a male and a female pug, I have _never_ before heard such a wide selection of rude bodily noises from one (well, two) small critter(s)!


----------



## BrianK (Jan 11, 2015)

Emma, a ten month old Golden Retriever-Beagle mix:


----------



## Bullvi22 (Jan 11, 2015)

brenndatomu said:


> My buddy had a male and a female pug, I have _never_ before heard such a wide selection of rude bodily noises from one (well, two) small critter(s)!



They are masters at snoring, snorting, farting, wheezing, rasping and just about everything in between, thats a fact!


----------



## Zale (Jan 11, 2015)

Bullvi22 said:


> Yea, they are a lot of fun, they are very in your face dogs, not for everybody! Haha



I'd get another one but the wife doesn't care for them. She thinks their ugly. Myself, I think they're cute as hell.


----------



## Bullvi22 (Jan 11, 2015)

Zale said:


> I'd get another one but the wife doesn't care for them. She thinks their ugly. Myself, I think they're cute as hell.



When I grew up mom raised yorkies, after I had my own place I swore off dogs in the house. Until one day mom came across a pug needing a new home, that's Otis, the white one. It's been downhill from there!


----------



## OnTheRoad (Jan 11, 2015)

lly_duramax said:


> View attachment 387678
> View attachment 387679
> 
> Here's mine! I lost my black lab this spring but we still have the corgi. The corgi is the boss, his name is Gomer Pyle...


Haha Corgis are so cool. My sidekick is a Corgi/Malamute mix. Last dog was a Corgi/Aussie. Both great buddies.


----------



## OnTheRoad (Jan 11, 2015)

Ambull01 said:


> Oh yeah, I've heard of Joshua Kennels. Visited their site several times. I wanted a dog from them but made the mistake of visiting a shelter. Couldn't say no to those pitiful eyes. So many dogs with no homes.


It's a lot like visiting the Trading Post.


----------



## captjack (Jan 12, 2015)

This is Capt Thor's Shake n Bake - we call him Ricky Bobby ! 

He is my gun dog - force fetching with logs ! Hardy Bay Dawgs they are


----------



## benp (Jan 13, 2015)

OnTheRoad said:


> It's a lot like visiting the Trading Post.



Yeah, except I don't terrible when I leave the Trading Post unlike when I leave a place that has dogs that need a home. 



captjack said:


> This is Capt Thor's Shake n Bake - we call him Ricky Bobby !
> 
> He is my gun dog - force fetching with logs ! Hardy Bay Dawgs they are



That's my dog's nickname too. Ricky Bobby. primarily because he'll have no clue of where he's going but dangit he's going to be first.


----------



## hayboy (Jan 22, 2015)

Hasty pic taking. Try to do better next time.


----------



## hayboy (Jan 22, 2015)

When they get tired hauling wood, they just love fishing.


----------



## PhiloBeddoe (Jan 23, 2015)

Baby Girl wants to be a climber . If she finds a fallen tree leaning on some others, up she goes. She's been fifty feet in the air sniffing around while I yell like a lunatic for her to get down


----------



## svk (Jan 23, 2015)

Unfortunately our two most recent dogs have passed on.

I've got a couple of mousers though.

"Sam" is suspected to be part Maine Coon. It's tough to keep him on a diet and at or below 15 lbs. Here he is showing his displeasure that folding the laundry disrupted his nap.


My middle son a few years ago trying to carry him.


----------



## zogger (Jan 24, 2015)

Here's my pack. Big white lab is Luna, inherited from my late sister, retired some sort of service dog. Our oldest dog, went down lost her hind legs last winter, I worked them for two months, carrying her in and out the house everyday, eventually she was able to walk again. She doesn't go far from the porch anymore, but still kickin! The big black lab is Pepper, 100 lbs of low pitched "Woof"! She helps keep the bad guys away. Little bitty fuzzy dog that looks like me is Maxi, or known on the internets as "pygmy swamp wookie". The Black shaggy girl is Bouncin' Bonnie! Good border collie, naturally herds the beefers, will automatically go harangue the calves back into the herd. Three dog pic is left to right Jinxi, half aussie shephard, half dalmation, she takes my safety seriously, real dang serious. Then the little white girl is Annie, she's my cuttin buddy. The little skinny striped guy is Bart, unknown pedigree but best guess is some sort of terrier and whippet. He's the second fastest dog I have ever seen in person. These are all rescue dogs.


----------



## svk (Jan 24, 2015)

zogger said:


> Here's my pack. Big white lab is Luna, inherited from my late sister, retired some sort of service dog. Our oldest dog, went down lost her hind legs last winter, I worked them for two months, carrying her in and out the house everyday, eventually she was able to walk again. She doesn't go far from the porch anymore, but still kickin! The big black lab is Pepper, 100 lbs of low pitched "Woof"! She helps keep the bad guys away. Little bitty fuzzy dog that looks like me is Maxi, or known on the internets as "pygmy swamp wookie". The Black shaggy girl is Bouncin' Bonnie! Good border collie, naturally herds the beefers, will automatically go harangue the calves back into the herd. Three dog pic is left to right Jinxi, half aussie shephard, half dalmation, she takes my safety seriously, real dang serious. Then the little white girl is Annie, she's my cuttin buddy. The little skinny striped guy is Bart, unknown pedigree but best guess is some sort of terrier and whippet. He's the second fastest dog I have ever seen in person. These are all rescue dogs.


That's awesome zogger. Rescue pets bring some quirks and baggage but it sure is rewarding when they come around to you.


----------



## zogger (Jan 24, 2015)

svk said:


> That's awesome zogger. Rescue pets bring some quirks and baggage but it sure is rewarding when they come around to you.




Takes time money and energy to care for them, but it is my happiest chore. I take them as they come, that's it, can't kill an abandoned dog or cat unless attacked by them. They have a home here.

I have two cat prides, they are harder than dogs to get good pictures of, but I'll try. Have the house/yard pride, then the barn pride. I like those guys a lot, too, and man are they jealous! I am their pet human it appears, or how they like to remind me, "the slow ground monkey"..


----------



## mallardman (Jan 25, 2015)

My English mastiff puppy I got a week before Christmas. Picks up and carries sticks around like he found a great prize. Might be able to get him to drag logs in when he's full grown. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kracken (Jan 25, 2015)

Good looking pup. Watch out they grow out of that cuteness quick


----------



## mallardman (Jan 25, 2015)

He's my first mastiff. Calmest puppy I've ever been around. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kracken (Jan 25, 2015)

Yeah that's why we own one. You'll find no other dog will ever measure up


----------



## hardpan (Jan 25, 2015)

zogger said:


> Takes time money and energy to care for them, but it is my happiest chore. I take them as they come, that's it, can't kill an abandoned dog or cat unless attacked by them. They have a home here.
> 
> I have two cat prides, they are harder than dogs to get good pictures of, but I'll try. Have the house/yard pride, then the barn pride. I like those guys a lot, too, and man are they jealous! I am their pet human it appears, or how they like to remind me, "the slow ground monkey"..



Good on you, and your big heart.


----------



## Cliniford (Jan 25, 2015)

My 2.5yr old lab Sam. This is her overachiever pic......


----------



## Joe Blackeby (Jan 26, 2015)

Good pics Guys, gotta' put "my Girls" in here. Sisters from a shelter. Mother came to jersey from a georgia kill place. Long story mother arrives in jersey pregnant. She gives birth to three pups, my two & a black & white male that looks like a jersey cow. I saw him with my own eyes. The BESTEST B-Day present I ever got.


----------



## Joe Blackeby (Jan 26, 2015)

Can't get pic to show, I'll try to downsize pic 'cause they're cute!


----------



## Uzi (Jan 27, 2015)

This thread is great love seeing all the different dogs out there. I've got 3 dogs all German themed and all Swedish saws.........maybe I need to by a Stihl 

Here's our Husky/German Shepherd mix named Jake that my wife rescued last year.






DDR line German shepherd name AJ the most serious, loyal, obedient and protective dog I've ever owned. Not very friendly to anyone that isn't me or my wife and a few close friends. But very caring and concerned about anything and anyone that he claims as his.







 
Guarding the wood pile and saws








Jesse my other German Shepherd american working line. He has about the same crazy level of energy as he did at 2 years old and he will be 8 this year. Constantly busy, barking and stealing wood off the pile. I've never seen a dog with so much drive to be doing something he can't hold still for more than a few seconds at a time. He is also the goofiest friendliest dog out there doesn't know a stranger person or animal he wants to be friends with everyone.


----------



## tla100 (Jan 30, 2015)

Well, just picked up this guy last night. I haven't had a dog in a few years and he came up and needed a place to go. 
Blue Healer and Australian Sheppard mix. Kind of a goofball. So far he is good. 1 year old and house trained. Been in garage and running outside a little by himself. Kind of a tank....


----------



## Joe Blackeby (Jan 30, 2015)

Howdy, gonna try again, just got a new to me box of rocks....Wish me luck....


----------



## tnflatbed (Oct 1, 2016)

Anubis and Apollo


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Oct 2, 2016)

Sitting on a SuperSplit tire and taking a break with Ellionna, a golden, after filling the green Posch drum in the background. I ordered two more tires so I can take more breaks. 
Actually, I want to make a wagon style running gear for the SS to move it by hand easier in the garage, and pull it to the wood lot with the quad, rather than using the forklift to go that far twice a day. The fork tube mod works well, but has added considerable weigh to the table end, making it hard to move by hand. The wood lot is no longer as close to the house as it used to be either.


----------



## WES999 (Oct 2, 2016)

Great pics everyone!
Here are some pics of Minna, she is a GSD/Husky mix. We got her form a local rescue, who got her from a shelter down south.
Has one blue eye and one yellow with a sliver of blue in it. Loves to sit in front of the stove.


----------



## LoveStihlQuality (Oct 2, 2016)

Annie Doberman. 9yo. Rescued at 2 1/2. Mainly likes sleeping on my side. 



Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Logger nate (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Bigfir (Oct 3, 2016)

My name is Tucker and I have a stick problem.......


----------



## Bigfir (Oct 3, 2016)

Only thing he likes more than fishing and swimming is wood getting!


----------



## Haywire (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## Car Knocker (Oct 4, 2016)

My Airedale Annie, shadow dog. My rat terrier won't stay still long enough for a picture.


----------



## ArthurB (Oct 4, 2016)

Arthur the Jack Russell terrier ...


----------



## fj40 (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## Tenderfoot (Oct 4, 2016)

Car Knocker said:


> My Airedale Annie, shadow dog. My rat terrier won't stay still long enough for a picture.View attachment 529349


Is that a mechanical mule? How does it work for wood getting? One would assume that would be the perfect tool for big wood lots and personal use, be a fantastic mini-skidder.


----------

